# Oase biomaster 600 water trickling/dripping noise



## Sammy Islam (15 Jan 2021)

Hey people, my oase is starting to do my head in and i can't work out why. It's been flawless for a year and now i'm having problems. The first problem was an air leak, which could be heard and then it would do big purges like if i had tiltled it. I took it all apart, tightened the screws in the head, relubricated all the seals and reattached my pipes ensuring they are tightly locked in. It seems to fix the big purge problem as it hasn't done it since. 

But now i have another problem, there is a trickling/dripping noise which i think is coming from within the filter, i assume from the hose adapter area, I can't work out why. I cleaned the hose adapter area with my pipe cleaner just in case, wiped it clean and dry, lubricated the inside of the pipes where the adapter slots into and hoped for the best. It is still making a trickling noise which is really annoying, any ideas anyone? i'm going to have to contact oase and see what they say i guess.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (15 Jan 2021)

Yes had the same problem did not found a solution.. Stored it and build a sump..


----------



## john dory (15 Jan 2021)

Mine does this when it's been cleaned.
I just put it down to the increased flow.


----------



## Sammy Islam (15 Jan 2021)

It's never done it before, i've had it for a year and clean the prefilter weekly and the filter itself every 3 weeks including lubricating the seals. The only thing i can think of is the hose adapter may need new seals for some reason, or it's more loose from tilting it regularly for a year.


----------



## Sammy Islam (18 Jan 2021)

Update....

I seem to have fixed the problem, i think there must have been a tiny airlock to hear the trickling sound. I did two things;
1) turned off the filter and pushed the primer a couple of times (i think thats what fixed it)
2) i cleaned the top half of the prefilter with my hose brushes. Poked around all the holes the water goes in and comes out. I also lubricated the rubber bits on the sides.


----------

